# What kind of cichlid is this?



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

need a idea of what the name of this fish is please
thanks, 
John


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Kenyi.... common mbuna, very cute blue with bars when juvenile, males turn yellowish when they get older. Can be difficult in smaller tanks, and adults are often not that attractive.

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=798


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

I agree. It's a Kenyi


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

I noticed your signature. The peacocks should not be in that tank. I have a full grown 8 inch bumblebee who is super mean. He would kill any peacock. The Johani, demasoni, and Kenyi are also too aggressive. Mbunas+Peacocks=chaos


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up ! Excuse my lack of knowledge. I've just been getting the african chiclids I like based on looks (yeah that's dumb). I put a divider in my tank to isolate the a fish when it is showing too much aggession. I'm not that familar with Haps versus Peacocks could you recoomend how you would divide them?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

jgrillout said:


> Thanks for the heads up ! Excuse my lack of knowledge. I've just been getting the african chiclids I like based on looks (yeah that's dumb). I put a divider in my tank to isolate the a fish when it is showing too much aggession. I'm not that familar with Haps versus Peacocks could you recoomend how you would divide them?


-Most of your mbuna are very aggressive such as the Crabro, Johanni, Kenyi.

-A lone demasoni may not do well for very long there as they are medium aggressive yet also a delicate species who do better in a group of other demasoni.

-Tropheus should be kept in large groups with other Tropheus and are very prone to bloat so you should feed a strict veggie-based only diet.

-The remaining peacocks/hap could live together, though the Venustus gets rather large and just four together isn't good for aggression.

You could see how it goes and hopefully get some enjoyment out of the tank but I don't see it as a long term setup. The fish you have will do better if you at least separate the mbuna from the peacocks/hap, but even then I personally don't see great prospects for a lone demasoni and tropheus in an mbuna tank.

I feed my mbuna-only tank with only veggie-based foods such as Northfin Veggie Formula and spirulina flakes. This is after mixing mbuna with peacocks when I first started with africans and the mbuna coming down with bloat due to the non-veggie diet I was feeding them. My current tank is nine Kenyi (1 male, 8 females) and ten Trewavasae Chilumba around 3 males, 7 females, though not sure as they're still not mature enough to know.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

One solution.

Since you seem to want variety, then you should get rid of any females and any fish that look alike.

Since most of your fish are mbuna, I would rehome the haps, peacocks and tangs. The venustus, red peacock, lemon jake peacock and tropheus.

The OB peacock might be OK since it is half mbuna.

The kenyi juveniles are blue with bars like your pic, making it a look-alike with the demasoni. But wait and see if the kenyi turns yellow...indicating a male.


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

I agree but will say venustus and tropheus will work. My tropheus is the little hitman of the tank and none of my fish even notice that the venustus exists. In the store where I work we had a situation with a Mbuna going on a peacock killing spree after they were forced into the same tank temporarily though so avoid peacocks but Victorians, haps and some tangs work.


----------

